# LED for plant aquariums



## john.shephard26 (Mar 8, 2011)

I've been using T5 lights and I'm not very pleased mainly becouse it doesn't have the same strength (of light) in the bottom of the tank were is mostly needed (glosso, cubana...) so I've decided to change to LED and since I have no expiriance can someone tell me the basics:How much light should I use, for how long during the day etc...


----------



## john.shephard26 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi anyone please ?


----------



## Chizpa305 (Feb 12, 2011)

Well if the light is low there is a list of plants that you can use with low light somewhere here in the forum. I have a very small aquarium with led lights too and I'm trying marsilea crenata. It is growing slowly, but it looks healthy. I wanna add some java fern too. As for how long should the light be provided daily, I would also want to know that since I just leave the light on all the time and don't know if that is bad for the plants or fish


----------



## john.shephard26 (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanx


----------



## greengreen84 (Jul 27, 2010)

some good one's to try is the BSLED T8LED they use the bridgelux leds in them they won some awards for the brightest par output for led's or something but I've got them on my 4x18x18 low tech planted tank and it's doing great only 40watts 10,000 kelvin and you should only have your lights on for 7 to 8 hours if your doing no Co2 and becareful there's alot of dodgy leds out there quoting untrue lighting outputs for maketing and always in metal helide conversions to confuse you lol make sure you do your research before you buy :spy:


----------

